# Screen Protectors



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always been against screen protectors on my Kindles because I've didn't want to degrade the quality of my reading experience. Now that I have my first "touch" Kindle plus a Fire HD on order, I'm stating to rethink that position. I'm worried about scratches on the screen but don't want glare, either.

Are you using a screen protector on you current KT or Fire, how's it working out? Are you planning to get a screen protector for your new PWK or Fire HD? If so, which brand do you recommend so that it doesn't degrade the quality of the screen?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have screen protectors on my Touch, Fire or iPad.  No scratches.  Some people have put a screen protector on the Fire to cut down on glare, however...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have put BoxWave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protectors on my K2, DH's DX, my mom's Kindle Keyboard, and my Fire. (My sister put one on her Kindle Keyboard.) All of them have been non-glare and I also rarely notice the screen protectors on my devices. I noticed that the screen protector on my Fire has made fingermarks usually unnoticeable as well. My daughter also put a BoxWave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protector on her Fire but I do not know if she kept it. She did not like how it made screen look. I sometimes notice the anti-glare effect on the screen image quality but it much less noticeable than the finger prints were before I put the screen protector on my Fire.

(BoxWave also carries a screen protector that is not Anti-Glare so it is important to order the correct one if that is the one you decide on.) My K2 was replaced twice due to the sun fade issue and once due to a broken screen. I was able to successfully put the same BoxWave screen protector on four different Kindles. (It is still on my K2 today.) My mom, sister, and DH are all very happy with their screen protectors but those are all e-ink Kindles. My sister has said that the screen protector has protected her Kindle from some activities of her grandchildren. 

For comments and suggestions on applying the screen protector without getting dust, lint, cat hair, etc. between it and the Kindle screen, see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6514.msg134388.html#msg134388. There are probably newer threads but that is the one I remember.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not use screen protectors on any of my devices.  My son has one on his phone -- he says it does help with glare some. Plus, he keeps it in a pocket and it can get beat up with keys and coins.  I've never seen it as a big problem, I guess.  Finger prints do show on the fire, but I have my fuzzy fingers to clean it.  The kindle screen doesn't seem to show finger prints at all. . . . .


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Back in the day (2004) I had a Dell PDA that used a stylus. The stylus scratched the screen within days, and I then got a Boxwave screen protector. But I just don't feel my fingers will scratch a screen, so I've never bothered getting one for my KT or nook color.

If I _was _going to get a screen protector, though, I'd get Boxwave.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion to look a Boxwave, I'm not familiar with those.

I have a screen protector on my phone and it's pretty scratched up. I never put it in my purse or pocket.  It goes face in on a belt clip so the screen is fully protected when not in use.  The scratch marks are all vertical, I can only assume they are from dragging my finger down the screen to scroll.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I should have mentioned that I, and the family members I mentioned, live is dusty and sandy Arizona. Even with the Kindles and Fires in cases most of the time, dust and sand have gotten into the cases. Everything seems to be scratched at some time by sand here at sometime. You may want to also consider your environment when making your decision.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

When I got my first Kindle, the KK, in November of last year, I thought it was of the utmost importance to have a screen saver.  And guess what? I actually scratched the screen MYSELF while trying to reposition the darned thing! So tiny, and in a corner, but it burned me up.

She got a crack and Amazon replaced her a couple of months ago and I have not felt the need for a screensaver at all. She is always in a case, I never read her naked, LOL.


----------



## warren15 (Aug 3, 2021)

HI all! - does anyone have any reccommendadions on a anti glare screen protector to stop reflections? i've been looking at Anti-Glare Tempered Glass Screen Protector for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite 2018 (10. Generation)

Has anyone else used an anti glare screen protector with their kindle? 

Thanks!


----------



## Carthus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey, OP. I know that this topic is kinda old, but I have a question. A question to all, btw. Can someone tell me if this guide is a thing? I ordered both Kindle and screen protector but I never used to install this kind of stuff.


----------



## julie4 (Dec 6, 2021)

I applied my matte black skin to the screen bezel, and that does cut down on the glare. It really is much better without the anti-glare screen protector.


----------

